
How to Build an AI that Wins - vpanyam
https://blog.vivekpanyam.com/how-to-build-an-ai-that-wins-the-basics-of-minimax-search/
======
vpanyam
Demo here:
[https://jsfiddle.net/xb9mr7bn/9/](https://jsfiddle.net/xb9mr7bn/9/)

